# SJL's Lawn Journal



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

This is long overdue. I'm finally starting a journal! I'm going to post about two sections of lawn. One is about 2.5M and is mostly full sun. It is a nomix with bermuda spread throughout and is probably 40 yrs old or so. I'll refer to this as project main street. Last year I overseeded with a home store sun/shade mix. So far this year, I treated the bermuda and then decided I didn't like the nomix as it was mostly k31 and some fine fescues. In the middle of a reno now.

The other section I'll post about is mostly shade but gets a couple hours of sun a day. It is about 0.6M. I'll refer to this as project shade. I did overseeds the past few years but this area has struggled. I was using a sun shade mix and I guess the sunny grass keeps dying.

I'm on instragram, though it's mostly automotive but there is some lawn stuff, and also about to start my youtube posting.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

When you are angry at the world...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BntfQbiBufG/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1pkwyasdlmqi0


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Hey! Get out of here with that! Damn animals ruining neighborhood values...



Guess that one was all tuckered out... Must have been good...


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

:lol:


----------

